# center tail light cover?



## jayzeez (Jan 11, 2006)

hi, recently got a 98 gxe and the first thing i noticed about it was the big ugly center bar taillight. i've seen a few sentras around with what looked like a complete replacement kit over it, however i cant find anything similar to that anywhere on ebay or google for that matter. any tips?

what i mean:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

paint it to match your car. They made a black one and a greyish carbon fiber looking one which are both rare.

The greyish c/f looking one came on the 98-99 SE(-L)

The black one I believe came on the base model 95 or something like that and is what I had. I found it on ebay after about 6 months of seraching.

ebay searches to try:

sentra back up lights
sentra rear (you'll get alot of stuff here but they can pop up)
sentra reflector
sentra center (once again very broad but it does hit some of them)

I kept my seraches very broad and had to sift through a bunch of junk I finally came up with this:


----------



## jayzeez (Jan 11, 2006)

haha, i've searched all those for the past few days to no avail, oh well. guess ill keep trying, thanks


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

jayzeez said:


> haha, i've searched all those for the past few days to no avail, oh well. guess ill keep trying, thanks


Why when you could just paint it in a couple hours?


----------



## jayzeez (Jan 11, 2006)

kinda weary about just painting it myself..color probably wouldnt match too well since mines a little sunfaded as it is


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

jayzeez said:


> kinda weary about just painting it myself..color probably wouldnt match too well since mines a little sunfaded as it is


Well are the ones you get on ebay going to be pre-sundfaded to match your car?


----------



## jayzeez (Jan 11, 2006)

damnit, good point. didn't think of that:/
any other suggestions


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jayzeez said:


> damnit, good point. didn't think of that:/
> any other suggestions


I guess you missed my post :-/


----------



## jayzeez (Jan 11, 2006)

don't want a black one..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jayzeez said:


> don't want a black one..


Then have it painted to match your car. Should cost arond $100


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Or, drop some serious cash, and have it molded in 












Your best bet is doing what xbrandonx has suggested and have a body shop paint it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Or, drop some serious cash, and have it molded in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


show off...


or call Greg Vogel at www.mossyperformance.com and he might be able to get you one.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you could beg mike from syndicate kustomz to make you one of these:








my old sentra


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Or, drop some serious cash, and have it molded in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate you sean........


----------

